# xf86OpenConsole: No console driver found; Supported drivers: pccons (with X support), syscons, pcvt



## ziomario (Nov 22, 2022)

Hello to everyone.

I have created a new bhyve vm based on FreeBSD 13.1p3 (guest os) on top of Freebsd 13.1p3 (as host os) and I have passed thru my graphic card nvidia RTX 2080ti from the host to the guest. Basically on the host os I'm using the following configuration regarding the nvidia driver :


```
pw usermod marietto -G video

/etc/rc.conf :


vm_enable="YES"

dbus_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

kld_list="nvidia nvidia-modeset"


/boot/loader.conf


vmm_load="YES"

nmdm_load="YES"

pptdevs="0/2/0 2/0/0 2/0/1 2/0/2 2/0/3"


/etc/X11/xorg.conf


Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

    Screen      1  "Screen1"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection


Section "Files"

    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"

EndSection


Section "Module"

    Load  "glx"

EndSection


Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

EndSection


Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option        "Protocol" "auto"

    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"

    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection


Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection


Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor1"

    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection


Section "Device"

Identifier  "Card0"

Driver      "nvidia"

BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection


Section "Device"

Identifier  "Card1"

Driver      "nvidia"

BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection


#Section "Device"

#Identifier  "Card1"

#Driver      "intel"

#BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection


Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection


Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen1"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor1"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection


/home/marietto/.xinitrc :


setxkbmap it

exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session startxfce4
```

Instead this is how I have configured FreeBSD as guest os :


```
/etc/rc.conf :


vm_enable="YES"

dbus_enable="YES"

linux_enable="YES"

kld_list="nvidia nvidia-modeset"


/boot/loader.conf


vmm_load="YES"

nmdm_load="YES"


/etc/X11/xorg.conf


Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection


Section "Files"

    ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"

EndSection


Section "Module"

    Load  "glx"

EndSection


Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

EndSection


Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option        "Protocol" "auto"

    Option        "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"

    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection


Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection


Section "Device"

Identifier  "Card0"

Driver      "nvidia"

BusID       "PCI:0:8:0"

EndSection


Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Card0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection


/root/.xinitrc :


setxkbmap it

exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session startxfce4

pw usermod marietto -G video
```

*Take in consideration that this configuration works if I use Linux as guest OS,so the problem can't be on FreeBSD as host os,but on FreeBSD as guest OS.*

I tried to launch xorg (with the startx command) as user using the command "*ssh -Y marietto@192.168.1.4 *and I've got this error :



> /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg.wrap: Only console users are allowed to run the X server



I've tried to fix it adding to :


```
/etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
```

the line :


```
allowed_users = anybody
```

but it didn't work. It gives the same error as before. It works only when I ran startx with the sudo command : sudo startx,but then the error messages change :


```
Fatal server error:

(EE) xf86OpenConsole: No console driver found
        Supported drivers: pccons (with X support), syscons, pcvt
        Check your kernel's console driver configuration and /dev entries(EE)

(EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information
```

This is the content of the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SvckdWcgzM/

This is the dmesg log : https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GsHwhh3ZY6/

These are the pc devices detected by the guest os (FreeBSD 13.1p3) :


```
[marietto@marietto ~]$ lspci

pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
pcilib: fbsd_read: missing permissions
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 8th/9th Gen Core 8-core Desktop Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Re
gisters [Coffee Lake S]
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6th-10th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16)
00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Control
ler (x8)
00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation CoffeeLake-S GT2 [UHD Graphics 630]
00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Thermal Controller
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller
00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Shared SRAM
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH HECI Controller
00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SATA AHCI Controller
00:1b.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port #17
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port #1
00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port #9
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z390 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller
00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH cAVS
00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SMBus Controller
00:1f.5 Serial bus controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SPI Controller
00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (7) I219-V
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB]
01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 High Definition Audio Controller
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU102 [GeForce RTX 2080 Ti]
02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation TU102 High Definition Audio Controller
02:00.2 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU102 USB 3.1 Host Controller
02:00.3 Serial bus controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU102 USB Type-C UCSI Controller
03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Micron/Crucial Technology Device 5403
```
I really don't understand why the monitor attached to the RTX 2080 ti does not turn on as well as the Xorg server.


----------

